# Top 5 Casino Websites you prefer to play online?



## rebecca123 (Jun 4, 2015)

I want to know more about the list of top 5 websites that offer casino through online.....


----------



## Edward (Jul 9, 2015)

There are actually scores of places where you can enjoy the fun and excitement of online casino games. However, you should play on the most legitimate ones in order to avoid any kind of hassles. What you can also do is visiting places like  to get information about reliable places.


----------



## victoriast23 (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh, I'm a great fan of gambling!  I totally adore that special type of fun which it gives to me so in my case it became a hobby a long time ago. I even think sometimes that I could be considered as a heavy player but in my case it's mostly that time which I spend to various games, not money because I always control my separate budget for this hobby  Yeah, I know my limits and I try not to concentrate too much on money I can win, for me general process of playing is much more pleasant, I think that it's a common thing for many players, maybe that's why it's so easy to become addictive in this case like in case of other types of games too.
To tell the truth, I'm not a great fan of real casinos, I tried them several times but it seems that it's just not my type, smth with the atmosphere which isn't perfect for me... I prefer online ones new microgaming casinos no deposit bonus much more, various bonuses and craps are my favourite in this case, however it's really hard sometimes to find a good one, not a scam. On the other hand I really like that there are many games where you can play free just for the process without spending money which in my case is really a nice solution sometimes  And in case of prizes... I'm not a very lucky person for casinos, my biggest prize was smth like 120$ in general but it was a pleasant one anyway.
I like card games too, especially bridge and poker but I play them only in real life, usually in a company of my friends, for me that's really interesting only in this way  Sports bettings and lotteries are my favourites too but I've never been lucky with them


----------



## F.Nadir8 (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd certainly recommend Jackpotcity


----------



## bilias (Oct 21, 2018)

find one without zero on their roulette

like bwin


----------



## Spitznagel_362 (Oct 22, 2018)

You must try, VOdds, they are a good aggregator and have a good offer..


----------



## Ivan Kolev (Nov 5, 2018)

*Betsat* is among the Turkish websites where you can play a vast array of casino games and test your skills and luck. Our stunning selection of games (1000+) includes online slots with roulette, baccarat, blackjack, jackpots, and various multiplayer games. We also have live dealer versions of old casino classics that everybody loves. On our website you can also enjoy a constant flow of new and exciting titles. Enjoy Betsat's live casino 24/7!


----------



## RoyceD (Nov 5, 2018)

rebecca123 said:


> I want to know more about the list of top 5 websites that offer casino through online.....


BetVictor Casino 
Fun Casino 
NetBet Casino


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 5, 2018)

I had success with bet365 and Age of the Gods game.
So for now this is my favorite


----------



## Tohidul (Nov 7, 2018)

rebecca123 said:


> I want to know more about the list of top 5 websites that offer casino through online.....


i need a USA passport or bet365 affiliate  link. please help me. my email:  newsbd69@gmail.com


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 7, 2018)

Tohidul said:


> i need a USA passport or bet365 affiliate  link. please help me. my email:  newsbd69@gmail.com


USA passport?


----------



## pillaishiv (Dec 16, 2019)

JokaRoom
Rizk Casino
LeoVegas
Casumo
Temple Nile

These online casinos are safe and secure. You can get their online support, fast payouts, bonus as well as promotions too. Also available in different languages and currencies


----------



## HappyMe (Dec 29, 2019)

Not used many yet but I often come across 7 7 7 and mega - casino. And thanks members for the names of those sites. I have to try there


----------



## Niketa11 (Jan 6, 2020)

There top 5 casino websites that used to play online and enjoy the game. 

Grand Eagle Casino
Raging bull slots casino 
CasinoMax
Sloto Cash Casino
Free Spin Casino


----------



## Leonel777 (Jan 16, 2020)

СryptoFairPlay - new online casino Provabli Fair


----------



## KAtusAri (Jan 23, 2020)

I dont think u need passport, but u caught my attention tbh, if youre trolling, then well job  but maybe the thing youwere looking for was VPN changer.. Sometimes it helps whenyou change your vpn adress to play in other country if your country law does not allow online casinos


----------



## erdis05 (Aug 24, 2020)

You must try Vip Arab Club, there is a good welcome bonus...


----------



## ClaireSuther (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello, you can find thousands of casinos on the internet, but not all of them are good because there are a lot of scammers that are just trying to rob you. In my opinion, if you want a good gambling website, you should search for it by yourself. You have to make a small research, to see which casino you can trust and which not.


----------



## KeithGreene (Sep 18, 2020)

Today, there are a lot of gambling websites where you can use bitcoin. But unfortunately, not all of them are honest, and most of them are just trying to make you run out of money, that is why you should make research on that topic before choosing a good casino. You can check asiaonlineslot.com. Here you will also find reviews for the best world casinos, and you can get even some bonuses, so take your chances and try it.


----------



## JanLewisfD (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't like casinos, but I like PokerStars.


----------



## Morandra (Oct 18, 2020)

To be honest, I can't really say that there are the best or worse casinos, all of them is almost individual and different. So I think that everything depends on your preferences, tastes and the games that you like to play the most. Personally, my favourite gambling platform is W88, it is not the best in my country, but for me is the best. Even more, this platform is top 1 in another countries. So that is what I am talking about, there are no better and worse. It is like Jack Daniels said "There is no bad whiskey, there is the man that didn't find his favourite whiskey".


----------



## limwork123 (Oct 19, 2020)

I do not many list. But I play me88 online casino Malaysia. I found out it has high cashback rewards so why not haha.... Do anyone has another recommendation?


----------



## KeithGreene (Oct 19, 2020)

Morandra said:


> To be honest, I can't really say that there are the best or worse casinos, all of them is almost individual and different. So I think that everything depends on your preferences, tastes and the games that you like to play the most. Personally, my favourite gambling platform is W88, it is not the best in my country, but for me is the best. Even more, this platform is top 1 in another countries. So that is what I am talking about, there are no better and worse. It is like Jack Daniels said "There is no bad whiskey, there is the man that didn't find his favourite whiskey".


I like W88 too.


----------



## Giresse (Oct 21, 2020)

rebecca123 said:


> I want to know more about the list of top 5 websites that offer casino through online.....


Hello Rebecca123, not sure if you are still on the look, but here's a blog post you may want to check, I find it handy https://williamhill-casino-bonus.com/bonuses/


----------



## realLilia (Nov 26, 2020)

Answering the previous comment, some instead of casinos still prefer to place bets, but it's not for me to watch how others play, and not to play myself)) Now it is so difficult to answer the question of which is the best site that it is better to simply advise choosing a site with the highest ratings among users, and look at various checks, take for example this site, its rating is average, but I was very lucky that I stumbled upon it, cool and really high-quality games and payouts are the fastest, I would definitely enter my top 5 list !!


----------



## Irinaret (Dec 11, 2020)

888 casino


----------



## Giresse (Dec 23, 2020)

realLilia said:


> Answering the previous comment, some instead of casinos still prefer to place bets, but it's not for me to watch how others play, and not to play myself)) Now it is so difficult to answer the question of which is the best site that it is better to simply advise choosing a site with the highest ratings among users, and look at various checks, take for example this site, its rating is average, but I was very lucky that I stumbled upon it, cool and really high-quality games and payouts are the fastest, I would definitely enter my top 5 list !!


please share, wich website is that, 888 casino?


----------



## exultras (Jan 3, 2021)

I think that 22bet is best online casino in all over the world. Yes, website is new, but have over than 1000 slot games, live casino, blackjack, baccarat, etc. low deposit, a lot of methods for payment and great support.


----------



## Giresse (Jan 8, 2021)

exultras said:


> I think that 22bet is best online casino in all over the world. Yes, website is new, but have over than 1000 slot games, live casino, blackjack, baccarat, etc. low deposit, a lot of methods for payment and great support.


It is very risky to trust newly established online betting sites (especially if it's casino related).
This 22bet seems not to have too many positive reviews on trustpilot






There are good and reputable bookies that are great for casino : Pinacle and William Hill for instance


----------



## sportsjunkie (Mar 16, 2021)

rebecca123 said:


> I want to know more about the list of top 5 websites that offer casino through online.....


The best ones that I know about are Stake.com and Nitrogensports.eu
You should definitely try these.


----------



## ARZ (Mar 17, 2021)

I would choose Energy Casino for EU members, it is very honorable brand and holds UK and Maltese licences. Curacao licences I would choose EGO Casino, because of 200% bonus and 200 free spins for registration. Both brands are very honest.


----------



## PaolaPiva (Apr 6, 2021)

Indeed, I'm gambling and I lost large sums several times. There ara some casinos that I like, but anyway you must try by yourself whatich one is more convenient for you


----------



## PaolaPiva (Apr 10, 2021)

Indeed, I'm gambling and I lost large sums several times.  On the other side, I had success and I also won a lot. There are some casinos as merahputih88 that I like and play often, but anyway you must try by yourself which one is more convenient for you because everything depends on everyone's taste and preferences. For example, for me, it is important that the online casino has a comfortable interface and big variety of games. I don't like new platforms, I usually select the product that is for a long time on the market and is time-tested. I always read reviews about a new online casino to understand if it suits me and not to risk.


----------



## Giresse (Apr 12, 2021)

there are too many casinos that come up everyday, so it is easy to get scam by dem, don't trust newly created online casinos, better go with older ones. there r many good ones out there that can meet the needs of evry bettor, even the most demanding punters. but NEVER trust new casinos, else you risk loosing your money.


----------



## hasanmiles (Apr 18, 2021)

Usually play in blackjack.


----------



## MadeleineTD (Aug 25, 2021)

Oooh, I think I'm a real expert on this subject. I have tried countless online casinos. I often play at casinos on weekends.


----------



## Grimmer_66 (Aug 25, 2021)

Well, SBInvest I think gives us, tipsters, a chance to practice and compete, oh and also they have perks upon signing up


----------



## MadeleineTD (Aug 27, 2021)

MadeleineTD said:


> Oooh, I think I'm a real expert on this subject. I have tried countless online casinos. I often play at casinos on weekends.


I like to gamble because of the adrenaline that hits me in the head. Of course, I do not always win, but it is not so important; I am interested in the process itself. At the first place of my top is a platform เว็บคาสิโน. The interface of the site is just the bomb. So bright and colorful. And also very conveniently placed all the information. So guys, go for it. All exciting games and big winnings!)


----------



## gomallin (Sep 20, 2021)

I like Asian casino sites because they give more winnings. Due to the large number of winnings, jackpots, and other buns, I earn more than 150 bucks for 2 days of playing poker or baccarat online. Then I changed my IP, changed my account, and got a lot of winnings again. You can do this endlessly! This is the most wonderful scheme for earning money on online games. Just imagine. After some time, any game becomes harder to play, and the rules work against the players. And if you constantly change your account, the money will come always.


----------



## seanhodg (Sep 25, 2021)

It's quite interesting I think


----------



## seanhodg (Sep 28, 2021)

To be honest, I believe that there are no bad or good casinos, or rather they exist, but this is not quite the correct wording. There are honest and dishonest casinos, and it is sometimes very difficult to understand which online casino is in front of you. I lost about 200 bucks because I was playing in a casino where money was not paid out. Simply put, they just deceived me. Such casinos are quite common and there are more of them than honest casinos. Such casinos belong to the category of "bad casinos". Otherwise, all honest casinos have their own personality and each of them differs from each other in different characteristics. I play Togel and I like it, but I will not dare to call other casinos "bad", because there is a casino for every person.


----------



## seanhodg (Oct 9, 2021)

To be honest, I believe that there are no bad or good casinos, or rather they exist, but this is not quite the correct wording. There are honest and dishonest casinos, and it is sometimes very difficult to understand which online casino is in front of you. I lost about 200 bucks because I was playing in a casino where money was not paid out. Simply put, they just deceived me. Such casinos are quite common and there are more of them than honest casinos. Such casinos belong to the category of "bad casinos". Otherwise, all honest casinos have their own personality and each of them differs from each other in different characteristics. I play Togel and I like it, but I will not dare to call other casinos "bad", because there is a casino for every person.


----------



## Pokitren (Oct 20, 2021)

seanhodg said:


> To be honest, I believe that there are no bad or good casinos, or rather they exist, but this is not quite the correct wording. There are honest and dishonest casinos, and it is sometimes very difficult to understand which online casino is in front of you. I lost about 200 bucks because I was playing in a casino where money was not paid out. Simply put, they just deceived me. Such casinos are quite common and there are more of them than honest casinos. Such casinos belong to the category of "bad casinos". Otherwise, all honest casinos have their own personality and each of them differs from each other in different characteristics. I play Togel and I like it, but I will not dare to call other casinos "bad", because there is a casino for every person.


That's for sure! And that's why casino reviews should often be read more thoroughly before investing money there. But even reviews can not always be trusted, because they can be artificial.


----------



## melissapokies (Jan 27, 2022)

I played a variety of online slots. But most of all I liked casinowis. Because they are original Australian slots that are very appreciated all over the world.


----------



## annakingo (Feb 17, 2022)

I can say that  the first time I was in a casino when I was 18 years old.


----------



## annakingo (Feb 18, 2022)

annakingo said:


> I can say that  the first time I was in a casino when I was 18 years old.


Going to the casino became a kind of relaxation and hobby. I have never gone to a casino to win a lot of money. I've always been interested in the process of playing. Then, over time, I learned about online casinos' existence and began to play often too. 12betno1 here is my favorite. But, for me, going to the casino is still a kind of meditation, and playing online is certainly not so catchy.


----------

